# !!!!The Mumbai/Bombay NIGHT collection!!!!!



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

These are one of the best photos I've ever seen of mumbai's skyline.

posted by Suncity

*
Prabhadevi skyline at night
*








*
The Worli skyline at evening*


----------



## Dr.VitO (Aug 10, 2004)

Awesome pics...Mumbai is huge!


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Mumbai is such a big city!!!!


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

Its currently the second or third largest city in the world.


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

By Suncity>

<-------scroll if needed---->




















By Hindustani>


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Awsome. Thanks for adding the pics!


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Powai night(Growing Mumbai Suburb)-photos copyright xaverian


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Mumbai night views (these pics are from Aug 05)
photos copyright andreipostolache





























other


----------



## Sid91 (Apr 22, 2006)

nice collection..


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow!! At present. Bombay has 784 Highrise buildings and this is after Shanghai (842), Beijing (891), Hong Kong (7,879), Bangkok(867). No wonder why it looks so lively at night. :cheers:


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Sweet city! India is now a MUST visit


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mulund at night*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Inorbit Mall


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## extintpunk (May 18, 2006)

The buildings in mumbai really lack in design, man ...well, they should really be working on getting the identity of the place sorted out ...or lotsa land is gonna be wasted on those boxy buildings which are utterly boring .... oke: :runaway:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

magestom said:


> *Mumbai Suburb*


That's BEIRUT bro, not mumbai!! i know coz i have been to there several times.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the largest domencracy country in the world, not too bad


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

kbboy said:


> That's BEIRUT bro, not mumbai!! i know coz i have been to there several times.


No, it is not.

It's Powai, a northern subrub of Mumbai. It is a several year old photo showing the Hirandani Powai complex in the foreground, and the foothills of the Sanjay Gandhi national park in the background.

Here is a slightly more recent photo from relatively the same angle.









Cheers,
Jai


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not trying to be offensive here, since i am a guest on your forums.

but that is DEFINITELY BEIRUT!!! unless there is builiding to building and a light to light copy in mumbai(including the hill).

This is one of the famous postcard photos you can buy in beirut.

Magestorm has posted so many pics, he might have messed up a few.. probably he can clarify it.


Anyway, i like the other pics.. and u guys r lucky to have a great contributer in magestorm.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful pic's! kay:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Dude, trust me on this. It's Mumbai

These pics some from around 1200 photographs of Mumbai collected from the SSC India forum, that pic included. I visited that same area of Powai, including one of the buildings seen in that shot not more than a year ago. Could name some of the projects seen in that picture in fact

I'd be interested to see that similar Beirut photo. The Hirandani complex and many other buildings in Powai are styled after the Indo-Grecan (bactrian?) fusion architecture that's in vogue in that area at the moment, so it does have a somewhat Mediteranian look about them. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

whoa now i can assure u that it is powaii mumbai google it and there are many hills like that in the area check the mumbai pune expressway pics and u will see


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

here is a pic of it at day just so you can see it..


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

mumbai, the hope of the skyline 2010.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

As said before, that is definitely Mumbai, as I have visited that particular area before as well.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai rising*
photo cc rights extempore


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Mumbai is very attractive.


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Incredibly Beautiful!!!!

No doubt the finest city in South Asia..


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

i miss Mumbai

lived in BAndra


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Waiting for some new pics... please!!!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, the skyline's changed a lot in a year and a half... I'll try to post some pics during the weekend sometime if I have the time


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanx Jai!!! I am counting on you.


----------



## built_in_me (Aug 22, 2007)

well the are so much of ignorance in this thread....mumbai have a very good collection of highrise structures...but pls undestand that a good skyline is entirely a different thing...any city may have skyline but not necessarily nice skyline....likewise mumbai skyline is definitely below average....mumbai skyline is being very hyped up just because it has lots of buildings....to have a good skyline ,the majority of buildings must be well maintained but that is definitely missing in mumbai , in brief mumbai is quite messy.....secondly a good skyline means the city view has to blend well with the areas in the vicinity of the city like sea , hill etc..again i don't see it blend well here...so i would give a 3/10 for mumbai skyline...for comparison i would give 9/10 for hong kong skyline... 6/10 for Makati philipines....6/10 for kl, 6/10 for singapore...


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

....where is NYC, Chicago, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Dubai?


Hindustani said:


> Wow!! At present. Bombay has 784 Highrise buildings and this is after Shanghai (842), Beijing (891), Hong Kong (7,879), Bangkok(867). No wonder why it looks so lively at night. :cheers:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> the largest domencracy country in the world, not too bad


What do you mean? :bash:


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)

Mumbai 2010


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Mumbai's skyline is getting really very nice


----------

